# [help] I hate drunk drivers



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

So....I was driving behind this sketchy driver...
and as luck has it 
drunk divers are paranoid
so when the light suddenly changed from green to yellow
this car decided yellow means stop! and stepped on his breaks
good thing i wasnt any where close to the car BUT 
i was close enough that i had to break hard as well and when that happened
my phone and food flew to the floor 
my soda thought it was a party so it went down there too
=]
I managed to suck the ports dry 
but alas my speaker didnt make it 
is there anything i can do???
last resort is asurion but $100 for a speaker???


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like you should put it in rice for a few days, take those days to realize you have to pay 100 bucks cuz someone is an idiot, then actualize your realization.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

And do tell, did you suck the ports dry with your mouth? Lol


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Rice it. My phone was fully submerged in water for a good 3 seconds, put it in rice for 24 hours, and everything but the camera worked. About 3 days later, that was fine too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

Barf said:


> And do tell, did you suck the ports dry with your mouth? Lol


well i can tell you i dont have a vacuum installed in my car 
hahaha desperate measure while driving 
and my shirt couldn't get into the ports!


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

rice....interesting....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

piax said:


> rice....interesting....


Yup. Zip lock bag filled with rice.


----------



## vitaligent (Apr 7, 2012)

Texting drivers are statistically more dangerous. And they are generally too busy to see the light turn yellow (or red).

Sorry to hear about your phone, though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Since it was soda, you may want to try the rubbing alcohol trick first. Even tho I'm skeptical of it. There is (I believe) a mod on here that swears by it. Basically put your phone in rubbing alcohol for a awhile (battery out) & it should replace the soda, then dry it in rice.

If you just put it in rice with the soda on there, I would think it would leave the syrup behind, because syrup is not going to evaporate into the rice.

Research the alcohol trick first & make sure it works, cuz I have no experience with it. Just a suggestion...

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont know about submerging it in rubbing alcohol but I used to use rubbing alcohol with a soft toothbrush to clean usb ports and such. Wouldn't hurt to test this theory since you may replace it anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Rice it. My phone was fully submerged in water for a good 3 seconds, put it in rice for 24 hours, and everything but the camera worked. About 3 days later, that was fine too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This.

Exact same experience as mine. Camera and speaker came back after 3 days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is why i always put my phone under my right leg when im driving


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Check out a thread on water damage in the droid x forum, a lot of good research. I'll try to get a direct link in here.

Edit:
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28244-Tell-your-water-log-phone-stories..
Tell your water log phone stories..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Since it was soda, you may want to try the rubbing alcohol trick first. Even tho I'm skeptical of it. There is (I believe) a mod on here that swears by it. Basically put your phone in rubbing alcohol for a awhile (battery out) & it should replace the soda, then dry it in rice.
> 
> If you just put it in rice with the soda on there, I would think it would leave the syrup behind, because syrup is not going to evaporate into the rice.
> 
> ...


did that to my zune HD in 2010 when it took a tumble through the washing machine. Worked great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> did that to my zune HD in 2010 when it took a tumble through the washing machine. Worked great!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


just remember if you use rubbing alcohol you want 95% or higher, you can also use Deionized water.


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

TRE_588 said:


> This is why i always put my phone under my right leg when im driving


Left leg over here!

-High fives-

Or a cup holder, assuming there isn't a drink in the other one.


----------



## spencettu (Jul 15, 2011)

If you got soda in the phone you should take the phone apart and clean the bare board with isopropyl alcohol. Rice is not going to clean the corrosion that will build on your board. Soda contains a lot of chemicals not friendly to electronics.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thand said:


> Left leg over here!
> 
> -High fives-
> 
> Or a cup holder, assuming there isn't a drink in the other one.


I put my phone in between my legs, so I can feel the vibration









...get your minds out of the gutter







It's because I drive a Jeep with the top & doors off, usually with the radio blaring. So I can't hear the ringer at all.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Happened to me but mine fell in a toilet. Give it a few days my speaker was messed but volume was low and jacked up but after a few days drying out it returned to normal. My ocd kept me wondering what else was messed up so I got a replacement but it was working fine.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

vitaligent said:


> Texting drivers are statistically more dangerous. And they are generally too busy to see the light turn yellow (or red).
> 
> Sorry to hear about your phone, though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Drunk drivers are more deadly. It is my belief that every drunk driver should be prisoned their first time no exceptions...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Happened to me but mine fell in a toilet. Give it a few days my speaker was messed but volume was low and jacked up but after a few days drying out it returned to normal. My ocd kept me wondering what else was messed up so I got a replacement but it was working fine.


You have a toilet in your car?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Barf said:


> You have a toilet in your car?


I wish! My productivity would skyrocket.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> Yup. Zip lock bag filled with rice.


Shit....

I jumped over a snow bank last year and my bionic flew out of my pocket and landed in it... About 3 feet deep.

Took me a bit to find it, needless to say it was a mess. Put it in a tupperware© (lol!) container with an entire bag of white rice and it was good by the end of the day.

Moral of the story: when in doubt -- suck ports and buy rice 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Shit....
> 
> I jumped over a snow bank last year and my bionic flew out of my pocket and landed in it... About 3 feet deep.
> 
> ...


I can imagine how that must have been... It's like a really slow motion shit in your mind and you try to grab the phone.... But just like your dreams you never catch it... Lol


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I put my phone in between my legs, so I can feel the vibration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to keep mine there too. I dont hear much with my windows down and music blaring.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Shit....
> 
> I jumped over a snow bank last year and my bionic flew out of my pocket and landed in it... About 3 feet deep.
> 
> ...


and remove battery


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions!
I ended up using alcohol wipes on the entire phone and then using a computer cleaner to finish the job =]
worked like nothing!

BUT
there must be some force out there that doesnt want me to have a nexus
my bday just passed so i went to the beach
[long story in grey]
i got tipsy and decided i may not be safe for my phone 
so i gave it to my sober "never drinking in her life" sister
who 5 mins later comes back and asks why my phone says Google 
i pulled the battery cover whoa and behold wet sand....
and the sticker near the connectors for the battery was slightly blurred 
[great way to end a bday btw]
nothing was working and at one point it didnt turn on
i finally got home at 6 and i put in a new battery 
nothing was working 
but then the weirdest thing happened
my wallpaper went back to the rom default...[any ideas why?]
through out the time while i slept things started working again
the mic started hearing me again and the speakers notified me

but my port is dead....
i dont think theres any help here
although i do have a broken nexus lying around
maybe i could switch parts

my phone is charging =D 
its like the weekend never happened


----------



## h3ckman (Dec 9, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> This is why i always put my phone under my right leg when im driving


I do this too, ha. Unless I'm charging it of course, or listening to navigation.

Glad you got your phone running again!


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you prove he was drunk or are you speculating? Keyword alleged.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> Left leg over here!
> 
> -High fives-
> 
> Or a cup holder, assuming there isn't a drink in the other one.


Who cares about having children later in life...

I keep mine in my cup holder, and try to have it occupy my pants pocket as little as possible, but it cannot be completely avoided. I don't want to be one of those belt clip guys. I just enjoy not having cancer and being able to have children. Don't want my phone placement to change that.


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Drunk drivers are more deadly. It is my belief that every drunk driver should be prisoned their first time no exceptions...


One is no more deadly than the other. They both cause the same degree of lifelessness in their victims. If we're talking about the number of fatalities caused, then we run into the issue of under-reporting because, while DUI can be easily qualified after an accident, establishing distracted driving is inherently more difficult. It, however, has been documented that distracted drivers have a slower reaction time than someone with a BAC of .08. It logically follows, then, that the distracted driver is more dangerous than many drunk drivers.

It can also be argued that someone who is in full control of their faculties and still opted to text and drive deserves a harsher penalty than someone who makes the decision to drive while in an altered mental state. The texter exhibits an exponentially higher disregard for the lives and safety of others, as they make the conscious decision to act in an unsafe manner.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

najaboy said:


> One is no more deadly than the other. They both cause the same degree of lifelessness in their victims. If we're talking about the number of fatalities caused, then we run into the issue of under-reporting because, while DUI can be easily qualified after an accident, establishing distracted driving is inherently more difficult. It, however, has been documented that distracted drivers have a slower reaction time than someone with a BAC of .08. It logically follows, then, that the distracted driver is more dangerous than many drunk drivers.
> 
> It can also be argued that someone who is in full control of their faculties and still opted to text and drive deserves a harsher penalty than someone who makes the decision to drive while in an altered mental state. The texter exhibits an exponentially higher disregard for the lives and safety of others, as they make the conscious decision to act in an unsafe manner.


 I don't really agree. The person who knows they shouldn't drive shouldn't drive... It's pretty straight forward. All alcohol does is remove the lies that people live by and reveals the true character of a person. Perhaps I'm weird, but I believe one DUI you should lose your right to drive for a year or more no questions asked. Alcohol and vehicles don't mix.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I don't really agree. The person who knows they shouldn't drive shouldn't drive... It's pretty straight forward. All alcohol does is remove the lies that people live by and reveals the true character of a person. Perhaps I'm weird, but I believe one DUI you should lose your right to drive for a year or more no questions asked. Alcohol and vehicles don't mix.


Uh... Here in Cali you do lose your license for a year.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Uh... Here in Cali you do lose your license for a year.


 That's good to hear then


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Maverick0984 said:


> Who cares about having children later in life...
> 
> I keep mine in my cup holder, and try to have it occupy my pants pocket as little as possible, but it cannot be completely avoided. I don't want to be one of those belt clip guys. I just enjoy not having cancer and being able to have children. Don't want my phone placement to change that.


Sarcasm? First of all, it's not a dangerous amount of energy (non-ionizing). And second, in your pocket or strapped to your belt isn't really much of a difference. It's pretty close to your balls either way.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I tend to strap my phone to my balls in the winter months to keep them warm.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Maverick0984 said:


> Sarcasm? First of all, it's not a dangerous amount of energy (non-ionizing). And second, in your pocket or strapped to your belt isn't really much of a difference. It's pretty close to your balls either way.


I, for one, don't care about having kids... Took care of that when I was 20. 8 years later & I still see it as a great decision


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I need my kids. Sure there are times I want to commit murder, but only love can give you that feeling. You can only love someone so much that you want to hit them upside the head with a frying pan


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I don't really agree. The person who knows they shouldn't drive shouldn't drive... It's pretty straight forward. All alcohol does is remove the lies that people live by and reveals the true character of a person. Perhaps I'm weird, but I believe one DUI you should lose your right to drive for a year or more no questions asked. Alcohol and vehicles don't mix.


While we agree that alcohol and vehicles don't mix, it should be borne in mind that it's actually not the "true character" of a person that's revealed by intoxication. Quite the opposite is generally true- physiologically, the effects of intoxication are similar to those of a traumatic brain injury. Ethanol directly affects the function of about eight neurotransmitters, which has a cascade effect to a myriad of others. That being said, those who drive drunk could have either chosen to stop before they reach the point of disinhibition or handed their keys off to someone else if they were planning to get plastered.

The point that I'm making is simply that, while a drunk's ability to make traditional decisions is lacking, the texter has full control of their actions at that point. Rather than their decision being seated in a chemical imbalance, they are motivated by pure self-importance. The notion that a mere text is worth risking the lives of others deserves to be dealt with more severely than a slap on the wrist.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

najaboy said:


> While we agree that alcohol and vehicles don't mix, it should be borne in mind that it's actually not the "true character" of a person that's revealed by intoxication. Quite the opposite is generally true- physiologically, the effects of intoxication are similar to those of a traumatic brain injury. Ethanol directly affects the function of about eight neurotransmitters, which has a cascade effect to a myriad of others. That being said, those who drive drunk could have either chosen to stop before they reach the point of disinhibition or handed their keys off to someone else if they were planning to get plastered.
> 
> The point that I'm making is simply that, while a drunk's ability to make traditional decisions is lacking, the texter has full control of their actions at that point. Rather than their decision being seated in a chemical imbalance, they are motivated by pure self-importance. The notion that a mere text is worth risking the lives of others deserves to be dealt with more severely than a slap on the wrist.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Eh... I'd still disagree. It simply removes you inhibition. From what I have seen the person just becomes who they really are. They also make the choice to start drinking knowing they don't have a way to get home. Same difference.

EDIT: Also texting and driving is much more than a slap on the wrist. At least where I live it is almost the same penalty now.


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.proclipusa.com/default.asp?sectionpath=383&lightwindow=true&processor=asp&asp_processor=product&action=proclipcategorysearch&countryid=0&d_pcat=13451&d_cat=18882&have_mount=true&have_holder=false&p_pageid=16488&dtype=&leftorright=

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vitaligent (Apr 7, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Eh... I'd still disagree. It simply removes you inhibition. From what I have seen the person just becomes who they really are. They also make the choice to start drinking knowing they don't have a way to get home. Same difference.
> 
> EDIT: Also texting and driving is much more than a slap on the wrist. At least where I live it is almost the same penalty now.


That's a pretty facile way to look at alcoholism. It must be nice to live in a black and white world.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Problem has been solved. We should change this threads name to "drunk driving vs texting and driving" and move it to off topic.


----------



## Run L1ke H3LL (Jul 24, 2012)

Not for nothing but if you suspected he was driving drunk you could have been more careful and not followed so closely. Check out a defensive driving course it might prove helpful in the future 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Run L1ke H3LL (Jul 24, 2012)

Delete double post


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

piax said:


> So....I was driving behind this sketchy driver...
> and as luck has it
> drunk divers are paranoid
> so when the light suddenly changed from green to yellow
> ...


Just to let you know, yellow does mean slow down/stop, what that driver did was correct and from what it sounds like is that you were tailing him, I have never had to slam on my brakes unless some ass pulls out of the E-lane on the motorway without looking(which only happened once)
For all you know it could have been someone who was completely sober and he decided to follow the law and stop before the light turned red and you who happened to be driving less than one car length away was caught off guard by the bright brake lights and had to slam your brakes so you wouldn't rear end the poor chap.

If anyone is at fault here its you for being a bad driver, not the other driver following the law.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

vitaligent said:


> That's a pretty facile way to look at alcoholism. It must be nice to live in a black and white world.


 When you kill someone else because of a choice to drink and drive it is murder. There are no exceptions. Only an idiot would drink out and have no way back. It's common sense... Take a cab anything other than getting behind the wheel. That's why I am a firm believer in drinking at home.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I don't really agree. The person who knows they shouldn't drive shouldn't drive... It's pretty straight forward. All alcohol does is remove the lies that people live by and reveals the true character of a person. Perhaps I'm weird, but I believe one DUI you should lose your right to drive for a year or more no questions asked. Alcohol and vehicles don't mix.


Someone who shouldn't text while driving shouldn't text yet people still do it. That seems petty straight forward yet people still text and drive and tbh a person texting isn't focused on the world around them at least with a drunk driver they are still somewhat aware. I'm not justifying drunk driving but to say someone who is texting while driving isn't a danger is blaintly incorrect.


----------



## vitaligent (Apr 7, 2012)

At least people feel bad about drinking and driving. Texters are just sociopaths. And it's statistically more dangerous. That is factual.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Just to let you know, yellow does mean slow down/stop, what that driver did was correct and from what it sounds like is that you were tailing him, I have never had to slam on my brakes unless some ass pulls out of the E-lane on the motorway without looking(which only happened once)
> For all you know it could have been someone who was completely sober and he decided to follow the law and stop before the light turned red and you who happened to be driving less than one car length away was caught off guard by the bright brake lights and had to slam your brakes so you wouldn't rear end the poor chap.
> 
> If anyone is at fault here its you for being a bad driver, not the other driver following the law.


Yellow is a buffer. If you slam on your brakes to stop for a yellow light, you're an asshat. The idea is to give people further back a warning to go ahead and start slowing down. If you slam on your brakes for anything other than an emergency e.g. a kid runs into the street, you're not paying attention.

I bet you don't turn left when the light turns red and you're sitting in the middle of the damn intersection either. That is similar and legal. If you're pasted the white line where you're supposed to stop on red while it's green and the light then turns red, you go to get the hell out of everyone's way.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yellow does not mean floor it.

G NEXUS


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yellow is a buffer. If you slam on your brakes to stop for a yellow light, you're an asshat. The idea is to give people further back a warning to go ahead and start slowing down. If you slam on your brakes for anything other than an emergency e.g. a kid runs into the street, you're not paying attention.
> 
> I bet you don't turn left when the light turns red and you're sitting in the middle of the damn intersection either. That is similar and legal. If you're pasted the white line where you're supposed to stop on red while it's green and the light then turns red, you go to get the hell out of everyone's way.


really now, im the asshat
yes you dont slam on your brakes but your not supose to drive through a yellow light if you have sufficant time to stop

from the way you're talking you're probably some kid driving some piece of shit car who drag races at every light even when people dont know they are racing, heck you probably have rear ended someone because you were to busy being a teenager and texting while driving

now please let the adults talk here, children dont know better

oh and fyi if a cop sees you speed through a yellow light and it turns red, guess what you're getting a ticket, maybe you should review your local drivers handbook before talking like you know everything, it may save you from getting more tickets


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Problem has been solved. We should change this threads name to "drunk driving vs texting and driving" and move it to off topic.


Moved thread to Off-topic and monitoring for Flaming/Trolling. If anyone would like to know why, please read the Rules. Thank you.


----------

